# Proxyart auswählen

## pi_r

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem. Und zwar kann ich nichts mit emerge installieren und stecke somit auch noch im Installationsprozeß fest, weil ich zu keinem FTP-Server connecten kann. Ich bin hinter nem Proxy und hab auch alle wichtigen Variablen gesetzt. Unser Proxy benötigt allerdings folgendes Kommando: user:pass@site . Wie kann ich einstellen, dass er auch so angesprochen wird=

mfg Peter

----------

## pom

Hi,

hast Du schon folgendes probiert?

export http_proxy=123.123.123.123:8080

export ftp_proxy=123.123.123.123:8080

123.123.123.123 - ist dein Web-Server nicht! der FTP-Proxy

8080 - ist der Port - über den dein/euer Web-Server erreichbar ist.

Die Files werden mit WGET auch über einen WEB-Server (Proxy) gesaugt.

CU

Pom

----------

## pi_r

Ja das wars, aber warum reagiert wget nicht auf die Einträge in der /etc/make.conf?

----------

## pom

Warum sollte Wget in /etc/make.conf nachschauen?

(hab leider auf Arbeit kein Gentoo zum nachsehen in /etc/make.conf)

Wget ist nichts gentoo-Linux eigenes - das gibt es in fast jedem LINUX/UNIX

wget schaut in /etc/wgetrc nach den Optionen und danach unter $HOME/.wgetrc nach wenn vorhanden 

CU

POM

----------

